# Healthiest Oil?



## Mr_Dove (May 25, 2006)

There doesn't seem to be any clear concensus on which liquid cooking oil is the healthiest.  There is a long list of oils commonly used for cooking but for some reason nobody seems to know which one is best.

Corn Oil
Cottonseed Oil
Canola Oil
Olive Oil
Palm Oil
Peanut Oil
Poppyseed Oil
Safflower Oil
Sesame Oil
SunFlower Oil
Sunola Oil (sunflower variation)
Coconut Oil

I'm pretty ignorant about most of these types of oil.  I just don't have the time to research each one individually.  Olive Oil claims to be healthy and there seems to be recent claims from Coconut oil makers that their product is healthy as well.

Can anyone clear this up or refer me to a reputable source of information.


----------



## GB (May 25, 2006)

I have always gone with olive oil as far as which is healthiest.


----------



## licia (May 25, 2006)

Canola and sunflower oils are quite healthy also. I suppose as in most things it depends on how much of anything you use.


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2006)

Olive, safflower and canola are in the top teir of healty oils (there may be others).  I use olive when I want the flavor of the oil in a dish and canola when I do not want the flavor of the oil in the dish or when I'm using higher heat.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 25, 2006)

Olive oil & Canola oil seem to be the top contenders healthwise these days.

They're the only ones I buy, except for a few specialty oils like peanut for stir-frying, & artisinal types like walnut, truffle, etc., for salads & garnishing.

I've only heard bad things about both palm & coconut oil, not to mention they're not commonly purchaseable for everyday use.


----------



## jennyema (May 25, 2006)

Check out THIS CHART


----------



## Lady C (May 25, 2006)

It depends on what you are making and the flavor you want.  If baking, I use canola oil, if veggies or meat I use olive oil.


----------



## Aurora (May 25, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Check out THIS CHART


 
Great reference!

The choice of healthy oils is generally made by selecting the oil with the least amount of saturated fats which rules out palm, coconut and palm kernal oil, vegetable shortenings and all animal oils as being healthy.  Next you would want to select the oil with the least amount of hydrogenated fats which drops margarines from the healthy list.  Of the remaining vegetable oils you will probably want to limit your intake of cottonseed oil since it has nearly twice the saturated fat of most other vegetable oils.


----------



## Bam!! (May 25, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Check out THIS CHA
> 
> RT


 
Gadzoucks, cocnut oil seems really healthy according to chart. Am I reading it correctly ?

Regards,

Steve


----------



## CharlieD (May 25, 2006)

What do you mean? It is prooven fact that the olive oil is the healthiest.


----------



## CharlieD (May 25, 2006)

Speaking of oils, how come sunflower oil has disapear from the stores?


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2006)

Bam!! said:
			
		

> Gadzoucks, coconut oil seems really healthy according to chart. Am I reading it correctly ?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Steve


 

No, It's just the opposite.  Coconut oil has lower percentages of the desirable elements of an oil and a higher percentage of undesirables.


----------



## Bam!! (May 25, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> What do you mean? It is prooven fact that the olive oil is the healthiest.


 
If you were talking to me, I was referring to the chart that posted.

By the way, olive oil does not fare well at high heats and therefore breaks down at a pretty low temperature.  When you see smoke, it is because the oil has broken down and that is not healthy.  That is why I use grapeseed oil when searing meats.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Swann (May 25, 2006)

*Rice Bran Oil* is the best and healtiest. Here is what the CA Rice Growers have to say:

Rice Bran Oil is truly "The World's Healthiest" edible oil, containing vitamins, antioxidants, nutrients and trans fat free. It's not just delicate and flavorful, it can help lower cholesterol, fight diseases, enhance the immune system, fight free radicals and more. Rice Bran Oil is extremely light, versatile and delicious. Use it to fry, sauté, in salad dressings, baking, dipping oils and where ever you use cooking oil. Once you use it you will be amazed cooking light and healthy is also the best tasting.

Not only is it good for food but it makes excellent soap too. The majority of soapmakers use it in place of more expensive olive oil.


----------



## jennyema (May 25, 2006)

Bam!! said:
			
		

> If you were talking to me, I was referring to the chart that posted.
> 
> By the way, olive oil does not fare well at high heats and therefore breaks down at a pretty low temperature. When you see smoke, it is because the oil has broken down and that is not healthy. That is why I use grapeseed oil when searing meats.
> 
> ...


 
Grapeseed oil has a high smoke point, but most olive oils have pretty high ones, too.  Especially refined olive oils.  Many people even deep fry with olive oil.  

Here's a chart


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> ...Here's a chart


 

Maybe you should change your name to Chart Girl


----------



## CharlieD (May 25, 2006)

Bam!! said:
			
		

> If you were talking to me, I was referring to the chart that posted.
> 
> By the way, olive oil does not fare well at high heats and therefore breaks down at a pretty low temperature. When you see smoke, it is because the oil has broken down and that is not healthy. That is why I use grapeseed oil when searing meats.
> 
> ...


 
No I was talkin to the original poster. Sorry.

As far as using olive oil for frying you are right it is not the best. But that was not the question.


----------



## GB (May 26, 2006)

Swann said:
			
		

> *Rice Bran Oil* is the best and healtiest. Here is what the CA Rice Growers have to say:
> 
> Rice Bran Oil is truly "The World's Healthiest" edible oil, containing vitamins, antioxidants, nutrients and trans fat free. It's not just delicate and flavorful, it can help lower cholesterol, fight diseases, enhance the immune system, fight free radicals and more. Rice Bran Oil is extremely light, versatile and delicious. Use it to fry, sauté, in salad dressings, baking, dipping oils and where ever you use cooking oil. Once you use it you will be amazed cooking light and healthy is also the best tasting.
> 
> Not only is it good for food but it makes excellent soap too. The majority of soapmakers use it in place of more expensive olive oil.


I am not disputing this claim as I have no information for or against it, but I will say this. Take this information from whence it came.

Of course the makers of the oil are going to say their product is the best.


----------



## bethzaring (May 26, 2006)

I would like to point out another consideration regarding cotton seed oil.  The Fed govt. regulates what chemical herbicides and insecticides  may be used on foods for human consumption.  Since cotton is not considered a food, those restrictions do not apply to cotton.  Different chemicals may legally be used on cotton, chemicals that are not permitted to be used on foods for human consumption.


----------



## Diane1415 (May 27, 2006)

Bam!! said:
			
		

> Gadzoucks, cocnut oil seems really healthy according to chart. Am I reading it correctly ?


 
The Saturated fat in Coconut oil is not the unhealthy type of saturated fat that is associated with palm kernal oil and the other tropical oils. Coconut oil is by far a very healthy oil if not heated past 120 degrees. It is the oil of choice among the Raw Food advocates above olive oil.


----------



## Andy M. (May 27, 2006)

Diane1415 said:
			
		

> ...Coconut oil is by far a very healthy oil if not heated past 120 degrees...


 
I can't think of any conventional cooking methods where the oil is NOT heated past 120F.  That pretty much makes coconut oil useless as a healthful cooking medium.


----------



## Caine (May 27, 2006)

I lead a simple life. I saute in olive oil. I wok in peanut oil. I deep fry in Canola oil. I flavor some of my Asian Fusion creations with a bit of sesame oil. That is the sum of all the oils I own. I don't worry about any of the others.


----------



## ironchef (May 27, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I can't think of any conventional cooking methods where the oil is NOT heated past 120F. That pretty much makes coconut oil useless as a healthful cooking medium.


 
Even sous vide cooking methods call for the temperature to be at least 130-140 F. 120 F is about the temp. of hot water straight from the tap.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 28, 2006)

Mr_Dove said:
			
		

> ... I'm pretty ignorant about most of these types of oil. I just don't have the time to research each one individually. Olive Oil claims to be healthy and there seems to be recent claims from Coconut oil makers that their product is healthy as well.
> 
> Can anyone clear this up or refer me to a reputable source of information.


 
First - look at the links that Jennyema gave you to look at the ratio of mono and poly unsaturated fats - and the saturated fats. In 25-words or less ... Monounsaturated fats lower LDL (the bad cholesterol) and do not affect the HDL (good cholesterol). Polyunsaturated fats lower both the LDL and HDL. Saturated and trans-fats generally raise serum cholesterol. So, in my way of thinking, the higher the mono and the lower the poly and saturated - the better it is for you.

So - based on that that criteria - olive oil actually is one of the best for you.

Now, there are some claims by the coconut oil producers that the fatty acids in the satuated fats of coconut oil are different from the other oils (I would really have to spend about a week comparing the chromatographic analysis of each ....) but I'll just be happy to go with one claim ... "coconut oil is cholesterol _neutral_ - it neither raises nor lowers any cholesterol levels". 

Humm ... olive oil is about 75% monounsaturated (going to be lowering bad cholesterol in my blood) and coconut oil supposidly does nothing ... which would you think would be the healthier choice?

As far as smoke points of oils ... and the different charts vary quite a bit here ... basically - Sunflower oil is the lowest (392-F) ... followed by Corn (refined), Olive ("pure"), Peanut, Sesame, Soybean at 410-F, Rapeseed (Canola) at 437-F ... the highest is Avacado oil at 520-F. (ref: _Cookwise_ by Shirley Corriher - page 159). I also found an interesting site by the folks sporting macademia nut oil ... they claimed EVOO smokes at 190-F. Humm ... Mario Batali claims that Italian's fry (350-365 F) in EVOO.



			
				Diane1415 said:
			
		

> The Saturated fat in Coconut oil is not the unhealthy type of saturated fat that is associated with palm kernal oil and the other tropical oils.


 
I would REALLY have to study this claim for a few weeks before I could agree or disagree ... and find scientific research NOT provided from the coconut oil producers ... need to find the website that had the chromatographic breakdown of fatty acids I found once before and then research each one ... etc. I honestly don't know. I do know that coconut oil has been moved to the _persona non grata_ list for being not so healthy for you ... the main cooking oil for that great "movie popcorn" that we all remember from the '50-'60's.



			
				bethzaring said:
			
		

> I would like to point out another consideration regarding cotton seed oil. The Fed govt. regulates what chemical herbicides and insecticides may be used on foods for human consumption. Since cotton is not considered a food, those restrictions do not apply to cotton. Different chemicals may legally be used on cotton, chemicals that are not permitted to be used on foods for human consumption.


 
Actually - when it comes to cotton/cotton seeds - not only do you have the EPA regulating what, how and when it is used ... you also have the FDA and USDA since cotton seeds ARE used as a food source. 

Were you aware that a majority of _organic_ farmers use a _pesticide_ on their crops? _*Bacillus thuringiensis* _(Bt) proteins has been used in many organic farms (over 57% in 1994 in the US) for over 50 years as a microbial pest control agent (MCPA). _Bt _proteins are allowed in organic farming as a insecticide because _Bt_ is a natural, non-pathogenic bacterium that is found naturally in the soil.

Guess what they use on cotton crops?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 28, 2006)

In picking the healthiest oils, there are still more factors to consider. Though sunflower oil isn't the highest scoring oil in terms of cholesterol, it is neutral. But it, along with walnut, and brazil nut contain enormous amounts of anti-oxidents (more than even the famous blueberry), and is therefore a powerful tool in fighting free radicals. And saflower oil also contains omega-3 fatty acids, and important nutrient required for proper brain growth and maintenance. Omega-3 fatty acids can also be found in flax seeds and flax seed oil, and in fish oils.

Nut and seed oils tend to be at the top in terms of healthy oils due to their abilities to either lower ldl cholesterol, or at the very least, not contribute to it, and to provide other essential nutrients to the body, such as the above mentioned omega 3's and anti-oxidents. Vatamin E a fat-soluable nutrient that is obtained only in oil, and is well known for it's anti-oxident properties.

And then there are oils which none of us ever even consider, but probably should. It is the essential and arromatic oils in citrus skins that provide flavor when we use the zest. These oils are also high in anti-oxidents. So when we use them, we are adding to the nutritional value of the foods that they are used in.

I do not use canola oil as it is just too controverisal. There is a camp that maintains that it has been thrust on the consumer by a profit loving industry, using bad science to hide its debilitating properties. And then again, there are those that claim it is the best product since baked bread. If you do some research, you will find vast amounts of info on the internet supporting both claims. But most of the info supporting canola oil comes from the manufacturers. And since I can obtain the same benefits touted for canola by using sunflower, avacado, olive, and other oils, why take the chance. Besides, an oil stain from canola never comes out of clothing, not matter what you do to remove it. I have several shirts that have been ruined by canola splatters obtained while frying (I know, I should have been wearing one of my aprons).

And as far as saturated fats go, many people use butter without a thought, but shy away from lard. In reality, butter dontains significant;ly more saturate fat than does lard (pork fat). And did you know that the human body requires saturated fat for many of its essential functions, albeit in very small amounts.

Any way you look at it, fat is essential for bodily functions. But using a lot of fat in your meals is bad, no matter what kind of fat that you use. So use cooking techniques which reduce fat intake. Olive oil is great, but not with every meal. Use butter, but do it sparingly. When cooking meats, try to use methods that will pull fat away from the meat. Reduce consumption of deep fried foods.

I grew up with brook trout, dredged in flour and pan fried in oil, or perch, dipped in batter and deep fried. But I recently made a recipe using fish, jelly rolled around a filling, and baked. I sprayed it with jsut a touch of cooking spray and baked at a high temperature. The result was as good as any fried fish I'd ever had, but had so much less fat.

This is an example of just one little meal. Oven frying is a valid and useful techniqe for reducing fat while creating wonderful food, as is the barbecue grill, steaming, poaching, broiling.

There are so many great cooking methods available to us that uses of fat can easily be reduced without sacrificing anything. But using fat is what we've been taught to do, and it's very easy. But when you really think about it, is making a roullaide any more difficult than dipping something in egg wash, then in a mixture of flour and seasonings, then deep or pan frying, where you have to watch each batch continuously to avoid burning the food? Not really.

So along with knowing your fats, learn to use alternative cooking methods, and don't be afraid to try new things. Your body and toungue will thank you. And if we teach our children to cook with limited fats, they will be so much ahead on the road to healthy families than we who were taught to use inordinate amounts of fat in our cooking.

Oh, and asa for why sunflower oil, the 2nd most widely produced food oil in the planet, is no longer flund on U.S. shelves, it is because it has become enormously popular in Europe for its health properties, and is sold to that market in vast amounts, making it difficult to purchase here in the U.S.  At least that's what an article I read said.  But I ordered a case of it from a local warehouse distributor and so have a stash on the way.  Also, it jsut didn't sell well here due to a lack of consumer knowledge, and a good advertizing campaign by the canola people.  People just didnt' purchase it in large enough quantities and so grocers quit stocking it.

If you want it on store shelves, you have to have enough people want it so that store owners see it as a vlauable product for them to stock.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 30, 2006)

Goodweed - remember our previous discussion on the world's _*healthiest*_ oil - Enova Oil?


----------



## Poppinfresh (May 30, 2006)

From what I've always understood, olive oil was the healthiest followed by sunflower oil.  I use so many different types of oil it's not even funny, though.  Grapeseed oil when I'm on the grill, olive oil (and the myriad of infused versions of this I've made) for most instances when I'm on a stovetop, a corn/peanut oil mixture for deep frying, peanut oil for wokking, canola oil for pan frying...only thing I've ever found use for coconut oil with was a fondue recipe, but I've a bottle of that in my pantry somewhere, as well.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 30, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Goodweed - remember our previous discussion on the world's _*healthiest*_ oil - Enova Oil?


 
Most assuredly.  I am still of the opinion that all things should be eaten in moderation, and that the single most important idea in proper nutrition is to eat a wide variety of fruits, grains, veggies, and meats.  In this way, the body will get the many nutrients it requires, and in the proper forms and amounts.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2006)

All this discussion about the healthiest oils makes me think of a paraphrasing of our old friend Tuboe's signature:

The food you cook in the oil is more important than the oil you cook it in.

I'm convinced it's not the oil that's gonna kill us.


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2006)

I love my Olive oil, I recently was warned that when heating Canola Oil high enough something in it goes and makes it one of the bad oils, don't know, just something my mom recently heard on one of her talk shows.


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 6, 2006)

I Generally Use Olive Oil Or Safflower Oil


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 8, 2006)

Olive oil is healthiest, but only when stored correctly. It should be kept in the fridge. If it is kept at room temperature the 'healthy' aspects break down and it can become rancid.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 8, 2006)

I do not store olive oil in the fridge as this can cause it to take on a cloudy appearance.  I know it will clear, but I don't like the cloudiness.  I keep it in a walk-in pantry in my kitchen, which when the door is closed is cool and dark and it keeps for a very long time.  I always buy EVOO when I'm visiting Greece, Portugal, Italy or France and I often have 5 or 6 different olive oils on the go at one time.

There is little chance of oils going rancid in the UK, it rarely gets warm enough...


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 8, 2006)

Olive oil, plus it tastes the best.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh, and coconut oil is terrible for you. Great for making cakes, but bad for your heart.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 11, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Check out THIS CHART


 


According to the cart, canola oil seems to have the least amount of saturated fatty acids.

Yes, coconut oil, though it has a nice odor and taste, is definitely bad for you!!
Classify this one as heart attack oil.


~Corey123.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 12, 2006)

Try THIS one!

Smart Balance Omega. It has a natural blend of canola, soy and olive oils, is very healthy for you and has 0 carbs. And it helps support healthy cholesterol and is good for your heart!

I bought some yesterday. It's a good healthy versatile all-around oil that can be used for salad dressings, cooking light, sauteing and stir-frying.

For more info, visit http://www.smartbalance.com.


~Corey123.


----------

